# Lvl 1-80



## Bibberjack (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gehöhrt,das es möglich ist innerhalb 1ner Woche auf 80ig zukommen.

Ich kann das nicht ganz glauben und möchte dies mit meinem Freund zusammen auspropieren.

Daher wir beide noch zur Schule gehen,möchten wir das ganze in den Sommerferien machen.

Wir haben uns gedacht,das wir das ganze als Wettbewerb machen.

Jetzt unsere Frage würdet welche von euch so etwas mitmachen?

Gruß Bibberjack


P.S. Rechtschreibfehler können alle für sich behalten!


----------



## Baits (31. Mai 2009)

Theoretisch gehts, mit Werbt einen Freund 3x EP kassieren und die Quests vorher in und Auswendig lernen, eigentlich Abartig hart und musss nicht wirklich sein weils für den Zeitaufwand nicht lohnt, alleine schon 1Woche dauer zocken ...HF 7Tage dauer wach^^


----------



## -Spellmâster- (31. Mai 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gehöhrt,das es möglich ist innerhalb 1ner Woche auf 80ig zukommen.
> 
> ...



Also weiß nicht ob es hilft, aber ich (Berufstätig)hab jetzt einen neuen Schami auf der allianz Seite ohne acc gebunden Gegenstände und ohne Startg angefangen, 
(geht auch nicht da ich normal horde spiele) bin jetzt auf 58 in zwei Wochen gekommen.


----------



## Dabow (31. Mai 2009)

Ja es ist möglich !

von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )

70-80 3 Tage

=6,5 Tage !!!!


----------



## araos (31. Mai 2009)

das mit der woche bezieht sich wahrscheinlich eher auf eine woche /played was eigentlich nicht ganz so schwer ist, mit 3fach ep erst recht


----------



## 50Cent200 (31. Mai 2009)

Man kann es schon schaffen, aber ich finde es lohnt sich nicht -.- vorallem in den sommerferien, bei bombenwetter drinnen sitzen und zocken, geht lieber raus und zockt abends oder nachts, aber net den ganzen tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman666 (31. Mai 2009)

Wie von Araos geschrieben, eine Woche Nettospielzeit von 1-80 ist möglich. Wie lange man dann selber braucht, hängt dann nur davon ab, wie lange man pro Tag spielt. Um das in den Ferien zu schaffen, müsstest Du dann schon 4-5 Stunden am Tag spielen.
Wenn man es im Turbogang machen möchte, dann könnte ein Leveling Guide hilfreich sein, dann verzettelt man sich nicht.
Generell würde ich aber sogar vermuten, daß man mit reinem Monstervermöbeln schneller levelt, als durch Quests. Aber das wäre mir zu fade.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

in einer woche played von 1-80---hmmm, schwer

du musst einen freund werben oder geworben werden, alle quests kennen und diese mit system bewältigen...also unnötige laufwege vermeiden. du darfst nur sehr selten sterben...am besten garnicht. keine berufe skillen, und den klassenlehrer nur dann aufsuchen, wenn er sich in deiner nähe befindet.

ich würde es nicht schaffen, da ich viel zu oft afk bin


----------



## boonfish (31. Mai 2009)

Das wird sicher nichts. Sowas schaffen die Chinafarmer, die 14stunden am tag spielen (müssen) und alle Quests und Questrouten in un auswendig kennen. 
Für den 08/15 wow-spieler aber eig kaum machbar. Aber spätestens bei lvl 60 werdet ihr das auch einsehen^^
Wenn ihr das realistisch machen wollt, dann nehmt euch lieber vor von 1 auf 80 in zwei Wochen, das wäre für mich schon hart genug. 
Und in den Sommerferien stell ich mir das ganze schon deprimierend vor, wenn draußen bestes Wetter ist und ihr 10stunden täglich am PC sitzt. Macht sowas besser im Winter...


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (31. Mai 2009)

auf level 60 kommt man in zwei tagen locker. ich habe meinen paladin mit accbinds in 3 tagen ingame auf 52 bekommen (okay ich habe auktionen und pvp gemacht) und von 60-70 wird es noch einfacher da die xp rate für dks und andere spiele runtergesetzt wurde. 70-80 wird dann etwas schwer und im endspurt kommt es auch darauf an ob man den epic flieger hat. aer in einer woche ist es MÖGLICH


----------



## Spectrales (31. Mai 2009)

Geh mit deinem Freund lieber Fussball spielen, oder so..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (31. Mai 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...




oh mein got




*schluck*

finde ich schon ziemlich krank
haste nichts zu tun?
Kann mir das aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das du das in einer Woche schaffst


----------



## Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf (31. Mai 2009)

von lvl 20 - 60 in 2 minuten über lvl verschenken dann geht das locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (31. Mai 2009)

50Cent200 schrieb:


> Man kann es schon schaffen, aber ich finde es lohnt sich nicht -.- vorallem in den sommerferien, bei bombenwetter drinnen sitzen und zocken, geht lieber raus und zockt abends oder nachts, aber net den ganzen tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Absolut und ohne Widerspruch richtig!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> Kann mir das aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das du das in einer Woche schaffst



dauerzocker die sich extrem gut auskennen schaffen das.....für normalos ist das aber idr. nicht zu realisieren.

ohne fremde hilfe ist es sowieso unmöglich.


----------



## Dr Death (31. Mai 2009)

Rofl ich frage mich hier die ganze was soll daran so krank sein.
Gehen wir mal davon aus das es schaffbar ist , warum sollte einer nicht 1 Woche powerzocken um danach Freizeit zu haben ?


----------



## Mo3 (31. Mai 2009)

Macht einfach werbt einen freund dann habt ihr 3xmal EP und dann asst euch einfach von nem netten Freund rund um die Uhr durch Inis ziehen das gibt gut EP und Gear , dann so ab 65-70 zu 2. leveln und mächtig questen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So hät ichs gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (31. Mai 2009)

Wurde schon gesagt: Wenn sich die Woche auf das /played bezieht ist es denke ich zu schaffen, ich hab mit meinem DK jetzt knapp 2 Wochen und spiele den seit fast 4 Monaten. Wobei man dabei ja auch mit einrechnen muss das der DK auf level 55 startet, man also weniger Zeit braucht.


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab gehört da gabs ma so eine 80iger GILDE die hat nen lvl 1er aufgenommen den bei allen quests und so geholfen abwechseld haben alle den durch alle inis gezogen und so der war in ner Woche 80iger voll EPIC


----------



## Fridl (31. Mai 2009)

durch werbe eine fraun von 1-60 innerhalb von 3 min ^^
1-2 tag auf 70
2 tag auf 80 


als es geht wenn man schwere suchtig spieler wirbt ... x)


----------



## Mo3 (31. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Geh mit deinem Freund lieber Fussball spielen, oder so..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder das!
Das ist ne noch bessere Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morphi91 (31. Mai 2009)

also ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich meinen rogue in 3 d 23 std von 1 - 80 gespielt hab. 
Ist nicht besonders schwer wenn man sich konzentriert und effektiv levelt


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

also die meisten 80iger die ich kenn lvl sooo schnell weil die eig. alle quests schon kennen dann acc gebunden gute 80iger freunde (zum ziehen und q helfen) dann noch werbt einen freund und du schaffst das vlt. mit glück und suchten in einm tag xDD


----------



## bababuss (31. Mai 2009)

Also, ich würde auch sagen, dass damit 1 Woche playtime gemeint war.
Habe selbst bis 59 mit jemanden durch ''Werbt einen Freund'' zusammen gespielt und bin jetzt in 3 Tagen und 19 Stunden 80 geworden.
Habe dabei allerdings fast keine Pause gemacht und habe somit auch fast keine Ruhezeit genutzt.
Ist also definitiv möglich.


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Mai 2009)

Ihr alle mit Quest auswednig können
finde ich für schwachsinn. 

ich benutzte zum leveln einfach Questhelper zeigts auf
der Karte an gehe hin mache das was verlangt wird un fertig.


Finde schnelles leveln schlecht.


----------



## Anburak-G (31. Mai 2009)

@TE

Machbar ist es garantiert...

Aber ob das auch spass macht?!?


----------



## Mungamau (31. Mai 2009)

Ich werb dich und du bist in 12 Stunden 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß. Geh, wie oben schon gesagt, raus Fußball spielen, außer du hast, so wie ich, keine Freunde mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asunaro (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mit meinen krieger ne playtime von 3 tagen irgendwas gehabt auf 70 ohne acc sachen und freund geworben (war zu bc zeiten), nur im gasthaus ausloggen und so. aber wircklich spaß hat das lvln nicht gemacht ..... lass dir lieber damit zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (31. Mai 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Ich werb dich und du bist in 12 Stunden 60
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wolln wir freunde sein?


----------



## Sefian (31. Mai 2009)

Hey,
zuerst einmal denke ich das es durchaus möglich ist in so kurzer zeit auf lvl 80 zu kommen (durchwerbe einen freund und questhelper) aber ich persönlich würde das nich durchhalten so lange am pc zu kocken in den sommerferien schon alein wegen der hitze zieht es mich so immer ins freibad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sefian


----------



## Estafin (31. Mai 2009)

Dr schrieb:


> Rofl ich frage mich hier die ganze was soll daran so krank sein.
> Gehen wir mal davon aus das es schaffbar ist , warum sollte einer nicht 1 Woche powerzocken um danach Freizeit zu haben ?



wenn ich das lese drehen sich mir die fußnägel nach oben. das spielen ist doch freizeit und keine arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (31. Mai 2009)

Es würde sogar schneller gehen

Gebraucht wird 1 Account auf dem ein 80er ist der gut und schnell durch inis ziehen kann am besten Tank Paladin
Dann müssen 2 Werbt ein Freund machen und sich die ganze zeit inis ziehen lassen bis 70 geht auch mehr mitm Tank Paladin(gebraucht werden dazu c.a 2 Tage)
und dann noch bis 80 Leveln gut wäre es wenn man sich auskennt dann ist man in gut 2-3 Tagen 80.


----------



## Schlamm (31. Mai 2009)

Ist es das wirklich wert??? Nur um sagen zu können, dass ich in einer Woche auf 80 komme? Die Woche, finde ich, ist doch verschwendet, Sommerferien sind dafür echt viel zu wertvoll. Da sollte man lieber Erlebnisse sammeln.
Klar meint ihr jetzt mancher das wäre ein Erlebnis, das hat aber nicht den selben Stellenwert wie mit den Kumples ein Baumhaus bauen, Amateurfußballturniere spielen, etc...


----------



## blaQmind (31. Mai 2009)

mit werbt einen freund dürfte das leicht möglich sein

ich hab mir vor kurzem selbst einen pala von 1-80 getwinkt das ganze hat so ca 4 tage played gedauerd
mit wenig schlaf wär das also auch gegangfen in ner woche^^
mit werbt einen freund beschleunigt sich das ganze natürlich sehr


----------



## Mungamau (31. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> wolln wir freunde sein?




Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> ich hab mir vor kurzem selbst einen pala von 1-80 getwinkt das ganze hat so ca 4 tage played gedauerd



das glaube ich nur mit screenshot


----------



## Fidel007 (31. Mai 2009)

Wie mal immer alle von ausgehen das in den Sommerferien das beste Wetter ist ^^

Vielleicht regnet es ja auch eine Woche und es werden max 15°C ^^ dann ist so ne Woche Powerleveling doch was nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man das zu zweit macht mit "werbt einen Freund" dann ist es doch ne nette Beschäftigung. Keine Gefahren und so ^^ beim Fussball kann man sich verletzten ^^ beim Baumhaus bauen kann man vom Baum fallen ^^ soviele gefahren *gg*


So jetzt zum Thema, ich denke in 7 Tagen auf 80 zu kommen ist schon arg schwierig, in 2 Wochen ist es sicher entspannter, aber es hat ja was wenn man sagen kann das man einen Char in einer Woche auf 80 gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Chars auf 80 und spiele erst seit November. Wem das leveln Spass macht und wer Spass am Spiel hat der soll es doch machen, ist doch jedem sein leben. So lange bissel RL noch bleibt passt es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich bin nicht arbeitslos ^^ ich hab nur gute Arbeitszeiten und RL hab ich auch noch genügend *gg*


----------



## blaQmind (31. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das glaube ich nur mit screenshot


sec ich mach einen

edit: hab grade nachgeguggt kA warum ich auf 4 fixiert war sind über 5


----------



## BaKiPa (31. Mai 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach, solltet ihr langsam lvln.

Die Classic-Welt ist viel zu schön, als das man sie einfach "überpringt".

Eine Woche zoggn mim Kumpel in die Sommerferien, wo ist das Problem?

Man suchtelt halt ne Woche und danach wieder ins RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja LG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (31. Mai 2009)

Mal davon abgesehen, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, wenn Ihr Euch dafür entschieden habt, ist das schließlich Euer Ding.
Dinge die helfen:

-Wie schon oft angesprochen: werbt einen Freund. 
-Je nach dem wer wen wirbt, accountgebundene Gegenstände.
-Ein dritter Spieler auf Lvl 80 zum Ini ziehen.
-Und für alle die den "Tipp" mit dem Questsauswendiglernen gegeben haben: Kann man machen muss man aber nicht, geht viel einfacher: Und zwar hiermit: http://www.wow-pro.com/leveling_guides; nicht von dem Namen abschrecken lassen, ist kein leveling service oder so. Ein Guide zum leveln sowohl für Allianz als auch Horde, wo man nur die effektiven Quests macht, ohne viel hin und herzulaufen oder ewig Mobs zu töten. Und das beste: man kann diesen Guide einfach ausdrucken oder als 2. Fenster aufhaben und immer nachlesen wo man hin muss und welche Quest man annimmt, oder ihn als ganz normales Addon ins Spiel integrieren und dann bekommt man dort ähnlich wie bei Questhelper angezeigt welche Quest man annehmen soll und wo man sie erfüllen kann. Vorteil: Ideal geeignet zum schnellen Leveln ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Nachteil: Man lässt viele Quests, Gebiete und Storylines aus.

Und @ TE: Wenn Ihr das durchzieht, meldet Euch doch nochmal hier und sagt wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## Teradas (31. Mai 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...


Ich bräuchte viel länger,habe von 70-80 4 Wochen gebraucht.
Ich glaube mein EP-Balken würde mich auslachen,wenn er sprechen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:
Müsste eigentlich gehen,wenn man von so welchen Spielern wie mir absieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (31. Mai 2009)

Kann sein das es möglich ist,wer weiß das schon vllt haben es soger ein paar geschafft,es ist viel zeitabhängig
ich hab mir eine schamanin gelevt die ist bis heute noch nicht 80 sondern 74 und habe dafür 4 wochen gebraucht.
Nun habe ich mir noch ein prister gemacht innerhalb von 1 1/2 wochen lvl 60 Naja .....und da bei beiden chars mit accountgebundenes gear....

Oder ich bin zu Langsam hehe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (31. Mai 2009)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber trotzdem zu schade. 1 Woche durch zu zocken und das auch noch in den Sommerferien.. ^^
Mir wäre es doch im Winter Lieber =)

Wenn man so nachdenkt ist generell eine Woche echt viel zeit die man sozusagen einfach wegwirft und das nur wegen einem Pc Spiel :/
das man aus Lust und Laune Gamen sollte und in seiner Freizeit....
Ich finds net prickelnt....man sollte das schon stückweise angehen hat man mehr davon. also genießen sollte man es schon.
Der Spiel-Spass vergeht eh schnell... meiner meinung nach. :/

Obwohl ich eine Woche ohne Probleme Durch zocken könnte.
Naja jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Bwcl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (euer Experte beim LAngeweile vertreiben) =)



Ps: Achso Fussball ist doof -.-... da verletzt man sich zu schnell.. ich bevorzuge Tanzen =) XD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> sec ich mach einen
> 
> edit: hab grade nachgeguggt kA warum ich auf 4 fixiert war sind über 5



4 tage = 1h 12min je stufe
5 tage = 1h 30min je stufe

ganz ehrlich, das glaube ich nicht. selbst 7 tage wären 2h 6min je stufe, meiner meinung nach nur für übelste freaks zu schaffen....und auch die schaffen das nicht alleine.


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

Was nich schlecht ist mit addon quest helper oder andere addons die dir alle wege für quest zeigen dann läufst nur hinter einem pfeil her alle mobs werden dir angezeigt die du brauchst usw. 


Da kannste als hirnkrüppel von 70-80 in 4 tagen machen alles np


----------



## Pericolus (31. Mai 2009)

Nach der Woche ist mir die Laune aber derbst vergangen das glaubse doch mal wohl hehe...
nene ich mach jetzt erst mal langzeit Pause..
gammel jetzt auf meiner coutch und gucke nen Filmchen
Also gutes gelingen noch Hehe lol xD ^^


----------



## legammler (31. Mai 2009)

ganz ehrlich, das glaube ich nicht. selbst 7 tage wären 2h 6min je stufe, meiner meinung nach nur für übelste freaks zu schaffen....und auch die schaffen das nicht alleine.

  

der hat eh kein screen und wenn gz 4 no rl 


euer r0o0oxXxôÔRRRrrr


----------



## Blablub0r (31. Mai 2009)

Frage:
wie wollt ihr das mit dem Inzen ziehen machen? Nach 5 Instanzgängen pro std (wars glaub) is doch schluss un man muss ne pause machen? 
Theoretisch machbar, hab wegen ner Verletzung des selbe mit nem Kumpel gemacht, 
2Tage auf 60 (hatten 0 Gold)
3Tage auf 70
5Tage auf 80 (frisch WotLK)


----------



## Dârknîght (31. Mai 2009)

Ich hab einmal mit nem Freund in eienr Nacht von 1-20 gelevelt. Hatten dabei noch den "werbt einen Freund" Bonus, aber danach hatte ich echt keine Lust mehr noch länger zu questen und am PC zu hocken.
Macht in den Sommerferien lieber was anderes als den ganzen Tag WoW zu zocken.
Ich level lieber mit meinen Chars ein bis 2 Stunden pro Tag, genieße aber viel mehr vond er Spielwelt und lerne meine Klasse obtimal kenne.


----------



## Alkonaro (31. Mai 2009)

also ich hab ebvenfalls einn problem oder eher frage...also
wie wird denn dann der account zum 3x mehr ep account hat man das automatisch oder wenn mein freund sich jez erst wow kaufen würde ??
und bekomme ich von dem gratis wow monat den meiin freund bekommt auch dann den von blizzard genannten monat ??
bitte um antwort








Warrior   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aggro gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   schamane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^xD


----------



## Alkonaro (31. Mai 2009)

sry doch noch was vergessen zu schreiben also
kann mir noch jemand genauere infos zu dieser level schenken sache geben oder wie des heißt
?? bitte


----------



## Topfkopf (31. Mai 2009)

voraussetzungen:

3x exp durch freund werbung
genaue kenntnisse der besten quests
acc gebundene teile wären auch nicht schlecht weil auf manchen 10% exp drauf sind
am besten wäre dann noch ein levelingguide den man 100% befolgt. dann ist es möglich.
mit der woche ist natürlch eine woche spielzeit gemeit, ich glaub nich mal die hardcore chinafarmer spielen 24/7 durch.

ich für meinen teil find es nich so toll bei super wetter drinne zu lvln, aber wems spass macht....


----------



## Dârknîght (31. Mai 2009)

Alkonaro schrieb:


> sry doch noch was vergessen zu schreiben also
> kann mir noch jemand genauere infos zu dieser level schenken sache geben oder wie des heißt
> ?? bitte



Levels kann du nur erhalten, wenn du du den Freund geworben hast. Anders herum eght das nicht und außerdem muss der geworbene ein höheres level als du haben damit das funktioniert. Du kannst aber das alles nur bis Level 60 machen, dann endet auch die 3fache Erfahrung.


----------



## Aradorn (31. Mai 2009)

> 4 tage = 1h 12min je stufe
> 5 tage = 1h 30min je stufe
> 
> ganz ehrlich, das glaube ich nicht. selbst 7 tage wären 2h 6min je stufe, meiner meinung nach nur für übelste freaks zu schaffen....und auch die schaffen das nicht alleine.



Unsinn, ich hab mittlerweile 4 80er und 2 weitere 72er.

wer mit qh helper arbeitet und n bissel auf die routen achtet und nicht nur strikt nach qh läuft schafft das ohne probleme in 7 Tagen.
1h30 / lvl is verdammt viel ...man muss bedenken das die lvl von 1- ich sag ma 55 locker unter 1 h zu schaffen sind was wieder mehr zeit gibt für die lvl zwischen 70-80 die meiner meinung definitiv die längste zeit brauchen.
ich meine alleine von lvl 1-10 brauch man 1 stunde ohne erholung und werbt einen freund ... wodurch man schon 15 h gewonnen hat... ist also eher eine zu simple rechnung die du da aufgestellt hast..


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Aradorn schrieb:


> Unsinn, ich hab mittlerweile 4 80er und 2 weitere 72er.



auf diesen post wäre ich an deiner stelle nicht stolz.

natürlich ist meine rechnung simpel.....es liegt auch nicht in meinem interesse alles genau nachzurechnen. in unter einer stunde auf lvl10....alleine die laufzeit dürfte 1h betragen. natürlich beträgt der zeitaufwand im unteren lvl-bereich keine stunde je stufe..... in den höheren stufen ist dieser jedoch deutlich hoher. demnach ist 1,5h der schnitt..und die rechnung stimmt wieder.


----------



## Pacmaan (31. Mai 2009)

Wäre ganz nice, aber 1 Woche Spielzeit sind da wieviel normale Wochen?


Suche nämlich nen Freund zum Xtrem Leveln von 1-80. Siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aradorn (31. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> auf diesen post wäre ich an deiner stelle nicht stolz.
> 
> natürlich ist meine rechnung simpel.....es liegt auch nicht in meinem interesse alles genau nachzurechnen. in unter einer stunde auf lvl10....alleine die laufzeit dürfte 1h betragen. natürlich beträgt der zeitaufwand im unteren lvl-bereich keine stunde je stufe..... in den höheren stufen ist dieser jedoch deutlich hoher. demnach ist 1,5h der schnitt..und die rechnung stimmt wieder.



Man kann sich Sachen natürlich so hinlegen wie man will. 1 Stunde laufzeit wenn man sich an die qs hält die die Storyline für einen vorsieht...im unteren lvl Bereich bringts viel die Mobs die einem auf den Wegen begegnen  zu killen, wodurch deine stunde laufzeit zu lvlzeit wird und damit ist die rechnung wieder fail.
Ich bin auf meinen Post nicht Stolz, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich davon ausgehen kann das du dein vorurteil gebildet hast, was für mich den schluss ziehen lässt wie voreingenommen du anderen gegenüber spielern bist. ich spiele das game seit release und raide seit classic nicht mehr  und habe trotz der vielen hohen chars immer noch weit unter 200tage played aufm account. Trotzdem geniessen einige chars ein hohen maß an equip. ich spiele auf einem der ältesten server und ich sage das da mehr möglich ist als auf vielen neuen. das hört sich hier an wie ne rechtfertigung ... aber es soll dir einen einblick geben. ich habe zu bc zeiten ein halbes jahr pause gemacht das kommt auch noch hinzu ...
Ich bin kein ruf farmer oder archievement jäger wie viele .. ich lvl gerne meine twinks und geh hier und da rnd um sie zu equippen...das geht schneller als ruf farmen oder raiden...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Aradorn schrieb:


> ich spiele das game seit release und raide seit classic nicht mehr  und habe trotz der vielen hohen chars immer noch weit unter 200tage played aufm account. ...



du hast 4 80er, 2 72er, hast zu classic zeiten noch geraidet, farmst random dein equip...da wirds mit 30tagen played je char doch ziemlich eng.

ich spiele auch seit 4 jahren auf destromath (atm inaktiv wegen meiner dr.arbeit), jedoch halte ich deine angaben für ein ding der unmöglichkeit. ...aber spielt ja auch keine rolle. ich halte nur nichts von zurechtgesponnenen geschichten.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (31. Mai 2009)

Hey so als Tipp:
Draußen gibt es Schwimmbäder oder Fussballplätze, vllt auch nen Skatepark ^^ 
Die könnt ihr raiden ihr beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aradorn (31. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> du hast 4 80er, 2 72er, hast zu classic zeiten noch geraidet, farmst random dein equip...da wirds mit 10tagen played je char doch ziemlich eng.
> 
> ich spiele auch seit 4 jahren auf destromath (atm inaktiv wegen meiner dr.arbeit), jedoch halte ich deine angaben für ein ding der unmöglichkeit. ...aber spielt ja auch keine rolle.


bei >1700 posts alleine in diesem forum halte ich "spielen" bzw. doktorarbeiten schreiben auch eher für unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Danj2008 (31. Mai 2009)

Dass ist möglich kenne leute die es  schon gemacht haben und dass ohne werbt einen freund zu machen , wass es früher auch noch nich gab aber die schaffens noch heute ohne den werbt einen freund dass brauch man dafur gar net .


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Aradorn schrieb:


> bei >1700 posts alleine in diesem forum halte ich "spielen" bzw. doktorarbeiten schreiben auch eher für unwahrscheinlich...



kannst du gerne tun....


----------



## Jurrasic (31. Mai 2009)

Soviele sagen es geht nicht,
was war mit diesen Franzosen, der innerhalb von 12h von 70-80 gelvl hat?
Ich meine den, der von Blizz gebannt wurde, verdachte Hacking.
Auch "wenn" der dass getan hat, dann wäre noch der zweite Franzose mit ca 24h von 70-80.....


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Soviele sagen es geht nicht,
> was war mit diesen Franzosen, der innerhalb von 12h von 70-80 gelvl hat?
> Ich meine den, der von Blizz gebannt wurde, verdachte Hacking.
> Auch "wenn" der dass getan hat, dann wäre noch der zweite Franzose mit ca 24h von 70-80.....




Nix verdacht auf Hacking.

Was redest du?

Die ahm sich gesagt das der exploitet.


----------



## Filfnar (31. Mai 2009)

huhu ihr, 

also ich hatte played 11 tage mit meinem 1ten char und hatte davor nur auf nem privi gespielt. . .. und ich hatte weder acc gegenstände noch freunde bonus oder sonst irgendeinen quatsch. . . d.h. freunde bonus hatte ich von 48 bis 60. . .also glaub ich schon das es möglich ist und ich bin auch nur schüler. . .nen level guide bis lvl 45 hab ich benutzt . . .
ich wünsch euch viel glück

Filf


----------



## Linorate (31. Mai 2009)

Sehr wohl machbar. hab mir grad nen hexer hochgezogen, meine 9te klasse auf 70+

der hexer hat nun 3 tage und 21h played und hat heute lvl 70 erreicht, die letzten 3 tage am dauerzocken mit genug schlaf um am nächsten tag weiter machen zu können.

Acc gebundene schultern und Stab benutz sonst einfach nur questen questen questen...

der bleibt aber vorerst 70, da ich erst meinen schurken und warri weiter leveln möchte.


----------



## firehawk14 (31. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ihr alle mit Quest auswednig können
> finde ich für schwachsinn.
> 
> ich benutzte zum leveln einfach Questhelper zeigts auf
> ...


Hotgoblin deine Schreibweise ist einfach nervig und unnötig mitten im Satz abzubrechen...

btt:
Mit Questhelper und Freundwerben sollte es gehen, jedoch mit sehr viel Zeitaufwand in den 7 Tagen.
Lasst euch lieber Zeit sonst verpasst ihr einige interessante Geschichten.


----------



## Quendimimi (31. Mai 2009)

es geht aufjedenfall, das härteste was es bis jetzt gab war in 13stunden nach veröffentlichung von wotlk auf 79..naja dann wurd sein account gebannt da man ein betrugsverdacht hatte, der sich jedoch als negativ erwies, als er ihn wieder hatte war wer anders schon 80 Naja aber ich denk mal so hart core wollt ihrs nicht machen...aber trotzdem ist es möglich.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

Linorate schrieb:


> Sehr wohl machbar. hab mir grad nen hexer hochgezogen, meine 9te klasse auf 70+
> 
> der hexer hat nun 3 tage und 21h played und hat heute lvl 70 erreicht, die letzten 3 tage am dauerzocken mit genug schlaf um am nächsten tag weiter machen zu können.
> 
> ...




Bei der played time ist es egal wie lange man am Stück zockt.


----------



## Illarthan (1. Juni 2009)

Manchmal ist es schon komisch wie auf eine einfache Frage viele Leute nicht einfach sachlich antworten sondern ihren Senf dazugeben wie er seine Freizeit gestalten sollte...
Möglich ist es schläfst halt weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mir mal den Spaß gegönnt vor ner Weile und ordentlich gezockt und ich habe es auf lvl69 in 5tagen geschafft.
Allerdings muss man sagen ich hatte auch einige dinge die mir hierbei sehr geholfen haben
-accgebundenes Zeug
-guten rl Kumpel, der auch zockt und hatte immer nen 80er in dem gebiet wo ich war und kam sofort bei schwerenqs die ich nicht ohne erheblichen Zeitaufwand geschafft hätte (außerdem hat er die chopper und konnte mich mitnehmen-> kein langes laufen)
-und er konnte mich immer wieder ziehen wenn gerade kein gutes qgebiet zur hand war
-sehr gute Kenntnis aller questgebiet und auch noch ein paar Addons die dabei auch halfen
lange Spielerfahrung erleichtern das ganze natürlich auch nochmal
Daher glaube ich schon das es möglich ist in einer Woche auf zu kommen wenn man sich gut vorbereitet und es wirklich zielstrebig durchzieht
mfg Mobmap


----------



## Aradorn (5. Juli 2009)

Test done  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entgegen allen Widersachern und angehen Doktorrechnungen habe ich den Test mal durchgeführt und es in 5Tagen 3Stunden auf 80 gebracht.
Überzeugt Euch selbst im Anhang.
Und es geht noch weitaus schneller. Ich tippe mal das man locker noch nen Tag wegkriegt wenn man sichn bissel klug anstellt.
MfG
mE


----------



## Alpirìh (5. Juli 2009)

Ich denke; ich würde es nicht ausprobieren. Zum einen ist das Wetter viel zu schön, als das man eine ganze Woche vorm Rechner verbringen muss. Zum anderen bleibt der Spass auf der Strecke.
Nach einer Woche Hardcorezocken hätte ich dann wohl erstmal die Schn***** voll von WoW und müsste eine kreative Pause einlegen...

Wenn du mit deinem Freund zocken willst, lass es ruhig angehen. Macht euch keinen Stress... Dennoch wünsch ich euch viel Erfolg. Könnt ja mal posten, ob ihr es geschafft habt.


----------



## Al_xander (5. Juli 2009)

Von Lvl 1 - 80 ist schon möglich durch "Werbt einen Freund" & "LvlSchenker" 
Aber eigtl ist des bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil wer will schon in so ner kurzen Zeit MaxiStf sein?! Ja, ok wenn Gilde Raid aufbaut und dringen
Heal's/DD's/Tank's benötigt ist des schon zu verstehen
Aber warum willste überhaupt in 1 Week 80 sein is eigtl verschwendung weniger Spaß und lernst auch weniger Leute kennen durch Inis und so... 
Aber machs wie de willst, s.O. 

MfG Al_x


----------



## Aradorn (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe dafür etwas mehr als einen monat gebraucht o0
Es ist reine /played time Leute das sollte Euch doch aufgefallen sein ....wie oft noch ....
Ich habe auch keinen "Werbt Freund" Bonus benutzt. Einzige Hilfsmittel waren die BoA Schultern und der LvL Guider der hier im Thread irgendwo gepostet wurde.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. Juli 2009)

Pacmaan schrieb:


> Wäre ganz nice, aber 1 Woche Spielzeit sind da wieviel normale Wochen?
> 
> 
> Suche nämlich nen Freund zum Xtrem Leveln von 1-80. Siehe Signatur
> ...




Nja das ist sicherlich möglich innerhalb Einer Woche aber das wäre mir zu stressig .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offtopic: Geile Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (5. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Daher wir beide noch zur Schule gehen,möchten wir das ganze in den Sommerferien machen.



Ich würde sagen: Spiel einfach ganz locker auf 80 und mache in den Sommerferien was draußen, denn die SOmmerfeerien sind nicht fürs zocken gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (5. Juli 2009)

Ich halts für realistisch, wenn man bedenkt das man nun die acc gebundenen Items hat und mit dem werbt einen Freund Bonus.
Ich habs damals mit werbt einen Freund, da gabs noch keine acc items, in 2 tagen (nicht Playtime) auf 60 geschafft und dann in nochmal 5 tagen auf 70, das waren dann ungefähr 4 Tage Playtime.


----------



## Farathir (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab es mit meinem Schammie mit accountgebundenen sachen in (spielzeit) 8 Tagen geschafft hab aber dabei auch gleichzeitg meine berufe fast ausgeskillt bis auf 15 punkte oder so





Grüße Farathir

#####################################################################




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aradorn (5. Juli 2009)

Beide Berufe sind ausgeskilled.


----------



## Maltyrion (5. Juli 2009)

jo mit werbe einen freund auf jeden fall möglich


----------



## paraa (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meinen Paladin mit "werbt einen Freund" in 5 Tagen und 12 Stunden played auf 80 gebracht. Screens kann ich gerne uppen, falls erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gehöhrt,das es möglich ist innerhalb 1ner Woche auf 80ig zukommen.
> 
> ...


Habe vorhin genau das selbe mit nem freund ausgemacht. Werdene es aber ohne irgent welche boa sachen oder werbe einen freund machen. wir werden uns einfach 12-xy stunden pro tag hinsetzen und jeder einen char power leveln. mal schauen wer weiter kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich werde euch bei der versuch, in meinem blog immer auf dem laufenden halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## medcore (5. Juli 2009)

also ich hab mit nem kollegen in 3 wochen 1-80 gemacht (1-60 durch freundebonus eine woche, 60-70 eine woche und 70-80 eine woche), wobei wir aber nur 3-5 stunden pro tag gespielt haben. wenn ihr also über 10 stunden pro tag spielt, sollte es auch in ner woche möglich sein.


----------



## Cotraxis (5. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gehöhrt,das es möglich ist innerhalb 1ner Woche auf 80ig zukommen.
> 
> ...



Es ist möglich nur muss man dafür 24/7 Stunden daueron sein... Alles kennen und und und... -.-*

Aber mal zur Info warum so schnell auf 80 ??? Warum denn nicht das schöne Classicgefühl haben ^^

Naja jedem das seine...

Ich halte es für Schwachsinn in einer Woche auf 80 zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mokassa (6. Juli 2009)

Also zum eigentlichen Thema: es ist definitiv möglich!!
Achhh und jz hab ich bock das mal auszuprobieren. mist.....
Aber das gequatsche von 24/7 on und alles kennen ist schwachsin aber werbt einen freund ist sehr hilfreich dabei
Ich kann den leuten die sagen "level langsam geniess die gebiete" schon zustimmen, nur wer levelt lieber 3-4 wochen oder in 1-1.5 wochen und kann so schneller eq bekommen und sich für ulduar/kolloseum vorbereiten?? man muss selber wissen was einem mehr wert ist.

und für alle die meinen wer sowas macht hat kein RL FAIL!!!! is doch besser als du gurkst iwo herum und brauchst 2 monate


----------



## Piggy D. (6. Juli 2009)

1-60 unter 24h (habs mit 2*4 chars dank multiboxing gemacht) 60-70 in 1-2tagen und nordend nach eigenem ermessen (ich hasse es und werd sicher noch n pa tage dran sitzen)


----------



## OMGlooool (6. Juli 2009)

naja ist schon möglich, Ihrmüsst halt in Schichten spielen^^

und viel spaß, das wird langweilig

leveln, leveln, leveln...


----------



## Crowser19 (6. Juli 2009)

Ohja das hab ich durchgezogen zur eröffnung von Ulduar hab zwar knapp 2 Wochen gebraucht aber hab zwischendurch auch 1-2 stunden geschlafen, allerdings war da nen Paladin dabei der es inner Woche gemacht hat und dabei nicht gepennt hat die Zeit..^^


----------



## Schorsche2407 (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch nen Werbt einen Freund Acc gehabt, ich selber mit dem geworbenen Acc hatte 1-60 in 12h played, und mein Kumpel der mich geworben hatte danach seinen 2. Char in 5h played, weil du ja auch level schenken kannst. d.h. bis 30, und 30 Level geschenkt.
Und halt nur ziehen lassen, das is schon ziemlich nice ohne sich groß bewegen zu müssen in Strat am Schluss so 1,5 level pro Rum machen, also nur Baron, und dann für die 3 Quests auch gleich nochmal ein Level abstauben. 

BC is eh easy going, das denke ich schafft man in naja, vllt 2 Tagen oder auch 3, 

Lich King, find ich furchtbar, wobei die Quests gut liegen, aber keine Ahnung, mir fehlt dann immer schnell die Motivation wenn ich seh das ich 10 fertige Quests abgebe, und am EP Balken ändert sich einfach nix


----------



## Seydo (6. Juli 2009)

hmm ich stell es mir schwer vor in einer woche...da muss man echt hardcore drauf sein...

Ich selber hab meinen dk (also solo leveln kein problem) allein in northend fast 2 wochen gehabt, allerdings auch das erste mal.

Die letzten 5 level hab ich an 2 tagen gemacht mit dauerzocken, ich kann mir also gut vorstellen dasm an northend mit richtig ahnung von 68 auf 70 in 3 bis 4 tagen schaft, dh müsste man aber die scherbenwelt an einen tag und die startgebiete in 2 tagen durch rushen...ich stells mir verdammt schwer vor, aber ohne schlaf, wohl kein problem

Ich würd so was aber lieber an ingame zeit messen, jemand der 6stunden schälft und jemand der 3 stunden schläft haben eben die 3 stunden zeit unterschied dann kommts noch drauf ob du fett bist und ständig futtern musst usw ;D

Ich hab gemerkt das mir dk kein spaß macht und ich wieder jäger sein will, ich hab mir jetzt also wieder einen gemacht und hab jetzt an einen tag level 24 allein gemacht und werde versuchen vor dem patch 3.2 noch 80 zu werden (will gleich ins neue bg einsteigen) ich nehme an dazu werden mir noch 2 wochen bleiben und das halte ich für absolut machbar


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (6. Juli 2009)

habe mit meinem dk 3 tage spielzeit gebraucht bis auf 80 und atm hat mein schami ohne 3 fach ep 3 spieltage von 1-60 also ist es auch ohne werb einen freund machbar


----------



## Liquidlake (6. Juli 2009)

also mit meinem dk, der bekanntlich ja auch stufe 55 startet habe ichs mit einer playtime von ca 3,5 tagen auf 80 geschafft..
- ohne werbt einen freund
- ohne ep steigernde items
- kein erholungsbonus (bis auf den wenn ich mal geschlafn habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- ohne hilfe bei grp quests bzw alles allein gemacht
- ohne irgendwelches "imba" ah equipt, nur quests zeug..
- gequestet nicht gegrindet (auf stufe 80 waren dann ca 1050 quests abgeschlossen)
- in 2 inis war ich, burg und vio - hat aber für den zeitaufwand eher weniger ep gebracht als hät ich weiter gequestet
- vz wurde bei level 72 auf 350 geskillt was auch etwa 5 std zeit gekostet hatte, das zeug dafür kam aber natürlich aus dem ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die wirkliche zeit die ich gebraucht habe waren 7 tage.. also ich hab schon wirklich sehr lang davor gesessen... einen kompletten tag war ich mal nicht da, also wärs auch gut in 6 tagen möglich.

Wielang man nun noch von 1 auf 55 braucht kann ich nicht sagen, kommt wohl auch sehr auf den charakter ansich an.. dk ist jedenfalls ne durch alles ohne pause durchrennende quest maschine ^^
Hat echt irre fun gemacht sonst wärs net so schnell gegangen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

Einer aus unserer Gilde hat in 8 Tagen Stufe 80 gemacht ohne 3fach-EP zu haben ^^


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juli 2009)

Wir haben letztes Jahr kurz nach dem WotLk release zu fünft nen Twink begonnen... ich war nach 8 Tagen der letzte der seine Krücke auf 80 hatte, und ja, wir haben auch zwischendurch geschlafen. *g

War richtig geil, hatten alle Urlaub und dachten das wäre der Bringer. Hehe... wars auch. 

Nichts desto trotz steht mein Krieger noch so ziemlich genau an der Stelle wo nach den 8 Tagen war, bin doch mehr nen Heiler. Hrhrhr...


----------



## fre_k (6. Juli 2009)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Wie von Araos geschrieben, eine Woche Nettospielzeit von 1-80 ist möglich. Wie lange man dann selber braucht, hängt dann nur davon ab, wie lange man pro Tag spielt. Um das in den Ferien zu schaffen, *müsstest Du dann schon 4-5 Stunden am Tag spielen.*
> Wenn man es im Turbogang machen möchte, dann könnte ein Leveling Guide hilfreich sein, dann verzettelt man sich nicht.
> Generell würde ich aber sogar vermuten, daß man mit reinem Monstervermöbeln schneller levelt, als durch Quests. Aber das wäre mir zu fade.



Es geht hier im 7 Tage Played. Um es in 7 Tagen zu schaffen müssten sie also so ca 24h am Tag spieln.



Seydo schrieb:


> Ich hab gemerkt das mir dk kein spaß macht und ich wieder jäger sein will, ich hab mir jetzt also wieder einen gemacht und hab jetzt an einen tag level 24 allein gemacht und werde versuchen vor dem patch 3.2 noch 80 zu werden (will gleich ins neue bg einsteigen) *ich nehme an dazu werden mir noch 2 wochen bleiben* und das halte ich für absolut machbar



3.2 wird definitiv noch NICHT in 2 Wochen kommen...


----------



## Bergerdos (6. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> du hast 4 80er, 2 72er, hast zu classic zeiten noch geraidet, farmst random dein equip...da wirds mit 30tagen played je char doch ziemlich eng.
> 
> ich spiele auch seit 4 jahren auf destromath (atm inaktiv wegen meiner dr.arbeit), jedoch halte ich deine angaben für ein ding der unmöglichkeit. ...aber spielt ja auch keine rolle. ich halte nur nichts von zurechtgesponnenen geschichten.



also ich bin mit allen Chars zusammen (auch Bankchar) bei 173 Tagen Pleyed und ich hab einen Druiden Magier und DK auf 80, Priester 76, Pala 71 und noch ein paar zwischen 15 und 30 Ich Raide ca. 1-2 mal pro Woche und ansonsten spiele ich gerne meine Twinks. Was soll also an den Angaben zurechtgesponnen sein ? Nur weil andere die 170 Tage played in einen einzigen Char stecken um auf allen Fraktionen ehrfürchtig zu werden und die bescheuertsten Erfolge abzustauben und ja keine Daily zu verpassen ? 30 Tage Played pro Char ist verdammt viel um ihn noch gut auszustatten womit wir back to Topic sind:
Mein Magier hat ca 8 Tage Spielzeit gebraucht bis 80 und das ganze ohne Freund werben, er hatte die Acc.-Geb. Schultern und Waffe. In der Zeit eingerechnet sind AFK-Zeiten, Aufenthalte im AH ... also ist 7 Tage gar kein Problem. Ich hab mich auch nicht durch Inis ziehen lassen, die ersten beiden Instanzen mit dem Mage waren Bollwerk und Blutkessel, die dritte war schon Nexus Hero.
Ich hab auch nicht durch grinden gelevelt, das hab ich einen level lang versucht und fand es bescheuert, also ganz normal gequestet.


----------



## B I P (6. Juli 2009)

nach kürzerer pause wieder mit wow angefangen und nach werbung mit nem freund zusammen gelevelt...bzw leveln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von 1-60 in 18h played.

ab lvl 18 nur durch inis ziehen lassen, verlies, kloster, zul farrak, maraudon, brd, scholo

da gibts ep en masse, sofern man nen ausdauernden 80er hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yosef (6. Juli 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Es geht hier im 7 Tage Played. Um es in 7 Tagen zu schaffen müssten sie also so ca 24h am Tag spieln.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2 wird definitiv noch NICHT in 2 Wochen kommen...



Quelle?


----------



## Mangro (6. Juli 2009)

es geht ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mache das selber grad
aber lvl sogar chillig
nuunja kenne so gut wie jede Q auswendig da ich 3 80 und ca 6 lvl 60-70 habe (und noch viele kleinere twinks)

1) Freund werben 3x Schneller leveln 
2) einfach Quests machen die schnell gehen ( also keine sammel 200 Hasenzähne mit droprate von 10% Qs)
  so wird man locker in 2-3 /played Tagen 60.
3) Dann schnell durch Scherbenwelt und Nordend durchquesten.
    wobei es halt gut wäre wenn du / ihr wissen würdet welche Qs viel ep bringen und schnell zu erledigen sind


gruß


----------



## bababuss (6. Juli 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Quelle?



Quelle ist, dass nichtmal auf den Testservern im Kolosseum die Gegner sind, also warum sollten sie den patch releasen, bevor überhaupt etwas auf dem Testserver getestet wurde ?. Und Ulduar ist ja noch nichtmal ganz clear, Yogg ohne jegliche Wächter wurde noch nicht gemacht, außer natürlich durch Bug-using...

Zum Thema: 
Es geht, habe selber einen Schamanen von 1-80 in ~ 3 Tagen 21 Stunden gemacht, von 1-59 mit Werbt einen Freund und durchgehend von 1-80 mit 10% mehr Erfahrung.


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

lol wie soll man angeben? toll ich hab es geschafft in ner wocher 1-80 da denkt jeder sofort der hat kein rl (stimmt ja auch) ich hab für mein 80iger über 3 wochen gebraucht und weiss net was daran schlimm sein soll?nur weil ich ein rl hab????


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> lol wie soll man angeben? toll ich hab es geschafft in ner wocher 1-80 da denkt jeder sofort der hat kein rl (stimmt ja auch) ich hab für mein 80iger über 3 wochen gebraucht und weiss net was daran schlimm sein soll?nur weil ich ein rl hab????


Hat das wer gesagt? ^^

3 Wochen für nen 80er ist im übrigen eine sehr schnelle Zeit, du Mensch ohne RL. *duck*


----------



## Aradorn (6. Juli 2009)

Interessant wo die Posts alle hindriften. Ich weiß auch nicht was alle mit ihrem "Werbt einen Freund Bonus" haben. Ich wisst hoffentlich auch alle das die EP für Stufe 60-70 runter gesetzt wurde. Das heisst das ihr es mit euren alten "Boah ich hab damals 1 Jahr von 60-70 gebraucht" nicht vergleichen könnt. Und nein es handelt sich auch nicht um eine Woche dauerzocken!

Ich sag euch mal ein paar kleine zwischen Parts und wiederhole nochmal ich hatte KEINEN werbt einen Freund Bonus oder irgendeinen 80er an der Hand.

Innerhalb von 2 Tagen war ich 60, in der Zeit war ich 1 mal Kloster (weil mein Equip aus lvl 20er Sachen bestand) und 1 mal Zul'Farrak.

Von 60 - 70 habe ich etwas mehr als 15 Stunden gebraucht. Mit Ende von Nagrand war ich 68 und bin in die Tundra gerannt wo man dann ne knappe halbe Stunde für die letzten beiden lvl brauch.

Der Bären Bereich hat WotLk eingenommen. Kurz vor 80 habe ich noch den Erfolg für 1500 Quests bekommen (als Info).

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt das ich auf einem PvP Server spiele und auch einige Auseinandersetzungen mit der Horde hatte, sowie 2 Berufe ausgeskilled habe und einige AFK Zeiten vorhanden waren, denke ich das ich behaupten kann das man das locker in 4 Tagen schafft.

Wenn man jetzt noch den werbt einen Freund Bonus von 1-60 dazu packt sollte das in noch weniger zu schaffen sein (rein von der Motivation des "as fast as possible" Gedanken). 
Man kann das ganze noch etwas weiter treiben, mit dem nächsten Patch gibts ein weiteres BoA Teil das die erhaltene EP erhöht und zwar eine Brust.(insgesamt dann + 20% auf erhaltene EP)
Also nun denken wir uns, wir machen werbt einen Freund von 1-60 in sagen wir ma 14 Stunden (ultraroflpwnszor hardcore gezocke) Lassen den Char lange genug in einem Gasthaus stehen das er voll erholt ist und zoggen innerhalb von 15 stunden von 60-70 lassen den charakter wieder solange stehen bis er voll erholt usw. Dann sollte man es u.U. auf einem PVE Server wo man nicht grossartig beim Questen unterbrochen wird, vielleicht sogar unter 3 Tagen auf 80 schaffen!

/discuss

(bitte keine "Ihr habt kein RL " flames ....wir wissen das mittlerweile ....es ist eine kleine Herrausforderung. Ach und ich Queststory brauch ich auch nicht mehr erleben^^)


----------



## awenu (6. Juli 2009)

@aradorn

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Ele-Schami hochgelevelt und habe alle Zeiten präzise gemessen. Ich habe dafür bereits vor einiger Zeit einen Thread erstellt.

Deinen Angaben zufolge hast du doppelt so schnell gelevelt. Das ist leider absolut unrealistisch, außer Du hast konstant mit Ruhebonus gearbeitet.

Bitte Fakten und keine "gefühlten" Zeiten.


----------



## Hexore (6. Juli 2009)

Also wenn ich das so sehe bin ich endweder krank oder ihr macht was flasch.
Ich weiß noch zu 60iger Zeiten.
Da lag der Rekord für 1-60 bei 4 Tagen 2 Stunden oder so.
Ich habe vor 2 Monaten ca meinen Druiden *ohne* Accgebundene Sachen
in 3 Tagen X Stunden auf 70! gebracht.
Nur bis 80 hab ich mitm lvln gegummelt, weil ich da aus Spaß noch Instanzen usw. gegangen bin
Aber 1 Woche played sollte egtl locker zu schaffen sein, vorallem mit den Accgebundenen und Meet a Friend


----------



## Aradorn (6. Juli 2009)

@ Awenu bevor man Anschuldigungen postet bitte erst den Thread durchlesen. Eine oder zwei Seiten vorher ist der Screenshot. 

Ach und es wäre allgemein nett wenn die Leute, die meinen Sachen wären unmöglich, die Leute bitte nicht aufhalten, die das Unmögliche möglich machen.
Was nach deinen Ansichten unmöglich ist, ist mir relativ egal.

MfG
Ara


----------



## skyline930 (6. Juli 2009)

Werbt einen Freund + Accountgebundene Items + Sommerferien + keine anderen Hobbies = easygoing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, grad gelesen, 7 Tage played. Dann erst recht easygoing.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

http://www.leriri.dk/bam1.bmp

Allerdings könnte man natürlich auch ohne die Stunde Spielzeit den Char damit auf 60 bringen, der Screenshot ist natürlich mit Freundwerben.

Aber auch ohne ist 80 in 7 RL Tagen Realistisch Wenn auch selbst für mich leicht krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Fieses Doppelpost dingensbummens


----------



## Holyjudge (6. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...



also ich hab von 55-80 2 tage gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nein kein dk!) das war ein schurken twink der auf 55 rumgegimpt hat


----------



## fr4nkyz (6. Juli 2009)

hab jetzt nicht geguckt aber hab es auch mit nem Kumpel gemacht
3 fache EP für Mobs UND Quests!

Hammer! Das sind Anfangs 3-4 Quests pro Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber immer drauf achten ob dein Freund in der Nähe ist sonst zählt das nicht.

Und wenn ihr nicht wisst wo ihr am besten hingeht nehmt euch
Zornspitze´s Levelguide 1-65 ( falls ihr Horde spielt )
- das reicht auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.sbg.at/mawi/LevelGuide.html


----------



## Loramor (6. Juli 2009)

hey,
also ich bin jetzt neu angefangen und hab schon ungefähr geschätzt 10 oder 15 std gespielt und bin immernoch lvl 10????
was mach ich da denn dann falsch???
bei mir dauert das lvln immer sau lange!!!!


----------



## FlowOptik16 (6. Juli 2009)

Allso ich spiele grade ein blutelf jäger is lvl 12 heute geworden und wollte fragen ob wer mit mir lvl will also mich werben kann
und spiele horde und habe auf der seite der allianz gespielt und wollte jetzt lieber horde spielen und wer lust hatt mich zu werben ich spiele auf Azahara er heiß Tornyo bitte um hilfe will schnell auf 55 kommen


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Loramor schrieb:


> hey,
> also ich bin jetzt neu angefangen und hab schon ungefähr geschätzt 10 oder 15 std gespielt und bin immernoch lvl 10????
> was mach ich da denn dann falsch???
> bei mir dauert das lvln immer sau lange!!!!



Die frage ist eher was du für ne Erfahrung hast , ich habe 6 80er 6 70er diverse 60er ich kenne die Quests quasi im Schlaf sowohl auf horde wie auch auf Allianz seite , Wenn man nur einen 80er hat hat man die ganzen Lowi quests bereits größtenteils vergessen .

Zu den ersten lvln Kann ich nur sagen geh bzw lass dich frühstmöglichst in die BC lvl Gebiete Porten ( Draenei bzw Blutelfen ) selbige gebiete sind deutlich durchdachtet und haben meist deutlich bessere Belohnungen.


----------



## puremorgi (6. Juli 2009)

Ohne großartig auf Zeit zu spielen und mit "Bring-Your-Friend"-Bonus hat mein Rogue ca. 8 Tage /played gebraucht um 1 -> 80 zu werden. Also an der Spielzeit bemessen sicher machbar, wenn du dich reinhängst, ich hab nämlich ganz locker dahingequestet. Hat aber overall auch ca. 2 Monate gedauert und war wohl permanent ausgeruht.


----------



## youngceaser (6. Juli 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> durch werbe eine fraun von 1-60 innerhalb von 3 min ^^
> 1-2 tag auf 70
> 2 tag auf 80
> 
> ...


nope das was du meins mit lvl schenken ist nur von dem geworbenen möglich und da dem sein account zum anfang leer ist geht das nich mal eben


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nope das was du meins mit lvl schenken ist nur von dem geworbenen möglich und da dem sein account zum anfang leer ist geht das nich mal eben



Richtig das bedarf vorbereitung aber selbst mit Ziehen schaft mans in mhmh 1 Tag auf 60 wenn man sich Ranhält


----------



## FlowOptik16 (6. Juli 2009)

Wie geht das eigendlich also wie macht man das ? 
dann kann ich ein werben und dann schon auf 80 kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

FlowOptik16 schrieb:


> Wie geht das eigendlich also wie macht man das ?
> dann kann ich ein werben und dann schon auf 80 kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja im Meinen Fall hab ich halt zu meinem bestehenden einen weiteren Account aktiviert ( Classic WoW man kann Trailweise auch BC aktivieren und mit dem Account dann 7 Tage oder so nach da )

Denn habe ich auf eine Bekannte von mir angemeldet damit sie Transen kann fals sie einen der Chars möchte da das für mich nicht in Frage kam.

So hab also dann beide Accs die ich bezahlt hab eingelogt + den Char von ihr und hab sobald die beiden 10 waren BSF gezogen ab 20 dann Kloster bis 35 dann halt Tempel etc ( bin mir mit 35 net sicher glaub aber war richtig) etc.

Jedenfalls gibts so Pro ini ein Level stellen weise auch 1.5 level waren glaub insgesamt 45 Inis bis 60 , was nur Problematisch bei BSF ist da die ini zu kurz ist und man so irgendwann an die ID sperre kommt. so hatte ich 5 60er in einer Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auf den Twink Account waren halt auch 3 Wovon sie sich einen Getranst hat


Aber um das nochmal zu erwähnen die Bonus EP ist nur bis 60!


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab ein großes problem, ich habe keine lust mehr zu questen.
Ich habe nen krieger lvl 45 und die quests schaffe ich irgendwie nicht ich brauche für eine quest 30  min und dann macht es nichteinmal spaß. könnt ihr mir tipps geben wwie es wieder spaß macht?

Vielen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthwulf (12. Juli 2009)

Also ein kumpel und ich haben vor kruzem mal den "service" werbt einen freund ausprobiert. es macht schon fun und es geht rasent schnell! wir haben uns entschieden gleich 4 chars zu lvln, ganz einfach durch das lvl schenken! wir haben beide jäger erstellt, lvln sich meines erachtens nach sehr schnell und einfach, da man automatisch zu viert unterwegs ist. wir haben jede ini mitgenommen (ziehen lassen, einfach durch den main account) überall dreifache ep mitgenommen und so hat man in einer ini (auch ohne quests) schnell mal 2 - 3 lvl's mitgenommen wenn man sie komplett cleart! es macht fun und so haben wir es in 7 tagen (pro tag 2-3 H) es bis lvl 60 geschafft. dann umgeloggt, einen belieben char auf lvl 20 gespielt, machbar in einem abend (4-5 H stitzung) und diesen dann die max 30 lvl geschenkt.

sprich in einer woche (ingamespieltzeit main 2 tage, twink unter 20 H) einen lvl 60 jäger und lvl 50 prister ^^ find ich schon cool

war ne reine just for fun aktion, aber das coolste ist, man stelle sich mit lvl 20 sonntags mittag nach OG und lässt sich locker flockig mal 30 lvl schenken LOL, dann hört man nur noch CHEATER schreien ^^

das ist jetzt zwar keine anleitung einen char in ner woche auf 80 zu lvln aber schon mal eine gute grundlage... mir persönlich wäre das auch zuuuuu anstrengend, da ich finde das das spiel ab BC erst interessant wird! aber ich denke mit viiieeeeelll kaffee und vor allem lust ist es machbar. nur mich verlässt die besagte lust schon nach 3-4 stunden dauerlvln...

vor allem hören die ganzen sonderfunktionen von werbt einen freund mit lvl 60 auf, das heißt normaler ep anstieg und ewig questen... und das ganze auf unerholt... hmmm kann lange dauern... aber wie lange hat es denn gedauert bis der erste nach wolk lvl 80 hatte??? waren glaub ich auch nicht mehr als 2 tage... machbar ist dem nach also alles!


----------



## Duskfall334 (12. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...


du bist krank... xD


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Ich mag lvln is doch schön wenns nicht zu kurz dauert macht doch auch spaß musst ja nicht immer in den gleichen gebieten lvl entdeck was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...


----------



## Redryujin (13. Juli 2009)

MACerle schrieb:


> Ich mag lvln is doch schön wenns nicht zu kurz dauert macht doch auch spaß musst ja nicht immer in den gleichen gebieten lvl entdeck was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja lvln ist doch das schönste in WoW. Mir wäre es sogar recht wenn es doppelt so lange dauern würde wie normal. Schade das man das nicht einstellen kann.

Ich versteh manche nicht, warum immer schnel schnell max lvl werden? Wenn ihr dann max lvl seit heißt es WoW wäre viel zu langweilig und ausgeluscht usw. Ich sag da nur selber schuld.

Ich würde das nie in der kurzen Zeit schaffen 80 zu werden. Ich würde nach einer Woche so lvl 10 sein.


----------



## Slighter (13. Juli 2009)

ich hab fast ein halbes jahr gebraucht aber halt nti immer gespielt oder mal eins oder zwei andere klassen ausprobiert und hab meinen pala nachdem ich den weiter gelevlet hab jetzt auf 77 und es macht mir immer mehr fun mit dme zu leveln.


----------



## bigenni (13. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Theoretisch gehts, mit Werbt einen Freund 3x EP kassieren und die Quests vorher in und Auswendig lernen, eigentlich Abartig hart und musss nicht wirklich sein weils für den Zeitaufwand nicht lohnt, alleine schon 1Woche dauer zocken ...HF 7Tage dauer wach^^





Niemals....also da musst du ja eine woche lang net schlafen,das schafft echt niemand....aber ich drück euch die daumen...


----------



## Phelps023 (13. Juli 2009)

Und was bringt das ganze?? Ausser das man dann komplett Braindead ist?!


----------



## Nimophelio (13. Juli 2009)

Mit einem Powerlevel Guide und perfekten Bedingungen und Umsetzung ist es sogar in unter 5 Tagen zu schaffen. Man muss nur die guten Guides haben.


----------



## Gattay (13. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...




Macht das Spielen da überhaupt noch Spaß?


----------



## Tokenlord (13. Juli 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Macht das Spielen da überhaupt noch Spaß?


Es ist ja nicht am Stück. Gemeint ist ja Spielzeit. 

Sprich wenn du alle 2 Tage ne Stunde spielst, hast du am Ende auch nicht mehrere Monate Spielzeit.
Mag sein das man solange braucht (ist natürlich abhängig vom Spieler) aber /played sagt trotzdem immer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Macht das Spielen da überhaupt noch Spaß?


Derjenige der das so macht sicherlich... es ist wie mit der Schönheit, Spass liegt wohl auch im Auge des Betrachters bzw. ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Juli 2009)

Ist wohl eher was für die Leute deren Main, langsam sttttiiinklanggweilig wird und die was neues suchen. Wenn man auf 80 nichts zu tun hat was macht man?

Richtig nen neuen Char im Eiltempo auf 80 zocken, dann exakt das selbe machen wie mitm Main, sich über jedes Epic freuen und am ende feststellen das Langeweile aufkommt. (Ist mir 2x in folge passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Mfg
XX-ELf


----------



## Nimophelio (13. Juli 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Macht das Spielen da überhaupt noch Spaß?


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen - Nein es macht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Arlox93 (13. Juli 2009)

Ja das geht

Hab auf buffed.de den levelguide von Zygor gefunden da isn screen dabei der seinen mage zeigt von 1-70 in 4 Tagen ohne Freundewerben oder Levelzeugs.
Es is difinitiv möglich ob man es aus eigener hand schafft ohne levelzeug und freundwerben glaub ich aber eher net dafür müsste man seit beta spieln und alle quests in und auswendig kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2009)

> Hab auf buffed.de den levelguide von Zygor gefunden da isn screen dabei der seinen mage zeigt von 1-70 in 4 Tagen ohne Freundewerben oder Levelzeugs.
> Es is difinitiv möglich ob man es aus eigener hand schafft ohne levelzeug und freundwerben glaub ich aber eher net dafür müsste man seit beta spieln und alle quests in und auswendig kennen wink.gif



das ist aber /played Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (13. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gehöhrt,das es möglich ist innerhalb 1ner Woche auf 80ig zukommen.
> 
> ...



Du bist doch krank! WoW ist ein SPIEL, und ein SPIEL soll SPASS machen. Was du da abziehst tun alle anderen Freaks ohne Leben.
Wieso kannst du nicht einfach Spaß haben und das Spiel einfach normal spielen!? Oder was für die Schule lernen!? Bist du zu cool dafür!?
Und was zum Teufel sind "Einsner" und "Achtzigig"?


----------



## Haggelo (13. Juli 2009)

Wie lange brauch man denn ohne werbt einen freund ( mit schultern ) und wenn man zwar weiß wo die meisten q sind aber qten sehr nerfig findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

hoffe nicht länger als 3 wochen :O


----------



## Ixidus (13. Juli 2009)

ich selbst hab 7tage played->14tage gebraucht ohne! werbt einen freund und ohne schultern was schon sehr an meine grenzen ging


----------



## Snuffy (13. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...



es geht auch ohne werb ein Freund
habe auch nur die acc gebundenden schultern gehabt und habe den char in knap 7tagen hoch bekommen von 0-80


----------



## Treni (13. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist möglich !
> 
> von 1-60 durch werbt einen Freund in 1,5 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> 60-70 in 2 Tagen ( selbst ausprobiert )
> ...




*sign

jedoch war meine freundin und ich noch nen zacken schneller ;-p

1-60 (auf 10 gequestet dann nurnoch inis ziehen lassen zu 2.) fazit früh um 7 angefangen abends um 23...und in der scherbenwelt gewesen
60-70 2 tage (glaube schneller gehts net)
70-80 ebenfalls 3 tage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Jetzt unsere Frage würdet welche von euch so etwas mitmachen?


Würde da niemals mitmachen! Wieso? Weil wenn man das schaffen will, muss man eine Woche lang den ganzen Tag durchzocken.
20 Stunden zocken, 4 Stunden Schlaf.. so in der Art. Selbst dann würde man es nicht packen, bin ich mir sicher.
Außer du hast Werbt einen Freund und bekommst mehr EP.


----------



## Chrome09 (13. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Und was zum Teufel sind "Einsner" und "Achtzigig"?



verrätst du mir auch wie man so cool wird wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satarion (13. Juli 2009)

Bibberjack schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gehöhrt,das es möglich ist innerhalb 1ner Woche auf 80ig zukommen.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre dabei^^
Sagt mir auf welchem Server, wan ihr es machen wollt dan mach ich mit^^


----------



## Darussios (13. Juli 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ist es das wirklich wert??? Nur um sagen zu können, dass ich in eine Woche durch mim Kumpel Fußball gespielt hab? Die Woche, finde ich, ist doch verschwendet, Sommerferien sind dafür echt viel zu wertvoll. Da sollte man lieber Achievements sammeln.
> Klar meint ihr jetzt das wäre ein Erlebnis, das hat aber nicht den selben Stellenwert wie mit den Kumpels UBRS zu gehen für Jenkins-Titel, aufm Braufest den Betrunkenen zu spielen, etc...



fixed.

@Topic

Hmm schaffbar schon aber eben nur durch Effektiv-Leveln mit Werbt einen Freund und wenig sterben.

Die besten Karten habt ihr da mit Klassen, die Kaum bis gar keine Reggpausen beim lvln haben, ergo Affli-WL's, Palas, Feral-Dudus, Hunter. 
Geht auch mit anderen Klassen aber die Reggzeit summiert sich dann halt am Ende auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem finde das ich in den Sommerferien net schlimm.

Wenn man net grade vor hat, in einem See oder in einem Freibad baden zu gehen, finde ich das bei den hohen Temperaturen ok.


----------



## Anduris (13. Juli 2009)

Außerdem wären die Schultern mit +EP durch Mobs und Quests sinnvoll. 

Aber halte nicht wirklich was von dem schnell leveln.


----------

